# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedarmoede en Hoog bezinksel

## henkrie

Ik ben gewoon naar huis gestuurd zonder dat er iets in het Z.huis is gedaan ik heb bloedarmoede ik ben veel bloed verloren door het dotteren DAARNA is de ellende begonnen Wat kan ik doen ?? Ook tegen Hoog bezinksel wie geeft mij raad Bij voorbaat dank

----------


## sietske763

je zou naar HA kunnen gaan en nog een x bloed laten prikken op CRP(recente ontstekingswaarde)die waarde is belangrijker dab een bez. en je HB gehalte voor bloedarmoede, ik weet wel zeker dat als HA concludeerd dat er iets niet goed is in die waardes er ook wat aan zal doen.
tegenwoordig is het heel normaal dat ze je zo naar huis sturen...erg!!

----------


## henkrie

Wat bedoel je met ha ik begrijp dit niet zou je dit even kunnen uitleggen bedankt voor je reaxtie Rie

----------


## sietske763

dat verhaal van jou over je hoge bezinking en je bloedarmoede; gewoon naar huisarts en opnieuw een bloedonderzoek vragen op bloedarmoede(HB)en op bezinking(BSE en CRP)
hebben ze bij jou NA het dotteren nog bloed geprikt.
(HA=huisarts)deze afkorting wordt ook hier vaak gebruikt,
sterkte

----------


## Agnes574

En Rie,
Weet je inmiddels al meer?
Is er al terug bloed geprikt of een behandeling voorgesteld??

Sterkte!

----------


## henkrie

Nee dat is het stomme er is bloedgeprikt,daar was de uitslag bloedarmoede en een ontsteking uit gekomn hij lag al in het Z.huis v.a. Dinsdag j.l en afgelopen vrijdag moest ik hem weer ophalen ZONDEr medicijnen ze vertikken ook om bloed te geven Weet je we zijn binnenkort 55jaar getrouwd en gaan 14 Oct met de kinderen op vacantie 10 dagen ook dat wisten ze ik word hier gek van bedankt voor je mailtje en het aanhoren van mijn verhaal

----------


## Agnes574

Wat raar dat er geen ontstekingsremmers werden voorgeschreven....
En die bloedarmoede moet toch ook goed te behandelen zijn????
Als ik jullie was zou ik eens een andere arts/specialist opzoeken en hem/haar daarover aanspreken!!
Sterkte Rie!!

----------

